# Tissot Seastar



## newboy (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi, i have just joined after finding this forum :cheers: I have a TissoT Seastar automatic in 9ct gold that used to be my fathers.I think the watch is from around 1973,and has had a gold plated bracelet fited to replace the original leather one.I would like to know your opinions on the types of strap that i should fit,i don't like the gold bracelet types,and the leather ones tend to rot after a few years,so i am open to your suggestions.I should be able to get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I would go for the original leather. I've never had a strap that rotted but I tend to rotate between several watches so each doesn't get a great deal of use. With it being your fathers I guess its important to you so will it be worn much? If not then the strap should last a while. Even if it doesn't, straps aren't that expensive anyway.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

good leather takes many years to rot and thn only if it's continually getting wet or kept in damp conditions.

I'd go for a quality leather


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Decent leather, such as a Hirsch, will last for years.

I have one well made leather strap from 1917, still in very good condition!


----------



## newboy (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks guy's.I feel you are probably right about going with a quality leather strap,this was on the watch originaly,so it's more in keeping with the character of the watch.The watch will need a service,and the winder is missing also.I contacted the Swatch group UK,and they have asked me to send the watch to them in oldham for an estimate,but the address is a PO Box no,does this sound right?


----------



## newboy (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's some pics,not very good as i am no expert with the camera


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's mine:-










Mike


----------



## newboy (Nov 9, 2009)

That's very nice,and a well taken picture too! :thumbsup: What year is your's,i notice your's doesn't have the day/date?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

newboy said:


> ......... but the address is a PO Box no,does this sound right?


The alternative is using a name that clearly identifies the contents of the package as well worth nicking.


----------

